# Bowling Ball Pens



## KKingery

OK - Here's a question about using old bowling balls to make pen blanks. If a person does not own a large bandsaw, how do you cut up a bowling ball? It may sound silly, but would an old handsaw do the job?? Any ideas?


----------



## Fred in NC

In some ways, I think a handsaw is safer, if you can take it.
You will still need a way to hold the ball securely.  I would probably make the first cut a bit at a time. After you have a flat on the ball it should be easier.


----------



## daledut

First, I would recomend that you buy bowling ball blanks and don't try to cut a bowling ball in half.

If you insist on cutting one, I STRONGLY URGE the use of the hand saw.

I tried cutting one in half on my table saw. I made a cradle so the ball would not roll away. I started feeding the ball into the raised blade and everything started out okay. I then started to slowly rotate the ball into the blade to cut all the way around it. About half way around, the ball must have twisted to one side slightly. The blade caught and threw the ball (very hard I might add) into my chest.

After I caught me breath, I shut off the saw and finished cutting it with a hand saw.

Some other things to think about before you cut one. Some balls, especially heavy ones have a concrete center. Also some balls only have the colored plastic material about 1/2" thick. This layer is also curved, so getting enough peices to glue together for a whole blank, requires a lot of sliceing and diceing.

I would check out the bowling ball blanks at Penn State Ind. before I ever try cutting one again.


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by KKingery_
> <br />OK - Here's a question about using old bowling balls to make pen blanks. If a person does not own a large bandsaw, how do you cut up a bowling ball? It may sound silly, but would an old handsaw do the job?? Any ideas?


You don't. Enough said. Maybe I should rephrase that and say I don't. I have way too much wood and plastics available that I don't have to risk great personal injury for. []


----------



## btboone

I suppose you could always hold the bowling ball with three fingers in the finger holes while cutting it, but it doesn't look like Jim would recommend that.


----------



## Guest

Why not try it?
There is are always those who say it won't work.I think someone told that to Edison about the light bulb,Wright Brothers and flying, Man on the moon?,aint never gonna happen!
Yep it probably is easier to buy a BB blank,but then again you can also go into a Jewlery store and buy a High dollar pen.
I have cut up a bowling ball on my JET bandsaw.
It takes a little common sense.
If you have a small bandsaw I would cut it with the hand saw if half and then use the bandsaw.
It is a messy proposition but you can say you did it.
I plan on cutting more but right now I have other things in mind.
Do you think you can make a pen out of a corn cob?
Nah forget it it would probably take too mauch glue to make it hard enough.
You might decide that 1/3 the way though it isn't worth it.
At least you tried.
Even if you do mangae to get a blank out of it,(And there are quite a few pens in a bowling ball, think outside the box,not every thing is a recatangle)All you will have is a pen made out of plastic.
Of course people will be amazed when you tell them "I made this from an old bowling ball!"
GO FOR IT!Don't listen to the crowd!
By the way, you can make a pen out of blue jeans too,but they are easier to cut up than a bowling ball.
Again, Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(I might consider bying a cheap saw that's relatively sharp though)
Do you know someone with a reciprocating saw?
HF has them on sale now and again.


----------



## jhop

yeah dont listen to the crowd, especially the ones who have done it before, after all your family would be pleased to know you did not listen to the crowd when they find you in a pool of blood with a big dent in your forhead.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jhop_
> <br />yeah dont listen to the crowd, especially the ones who have done it before, after all your family would be pleased to know you did not listen to the crowd when they find you in a pool of blood with a big dent in your forhead.[)]


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />GO FOR IT!Don't listen to the crowd!


There are people here from ALL skill/experience levels. I am not going to tell people not to experiment, but there is an inherent danger in putting a 16 pound round object into a spinning blade. Certainly there are people here who can do that successfully, but what about the 13 year old boy who is eager to try new things while Dad is at work? Dale is no rookie to using power tools. His testimony alone should open some eyes. I just want people to think about what can (and has) gone wrong before trying something like this.


----------



## daledut

For my take on this, I also never discourage experimentation. A word of warning is sufficient to the wise. Anyone who wants to, can cut a bowling ball. I simply related my experience to caution those who wish to try.

Jim is right, I am no rookie to power tools. I came up with what I thought was a safe plan. What I ened up with is a very dangerous situation. With the force that the ball hit me, I hate to think of the cosequences if it had hit my face instead of my chest. I was in the martial arts for years and have been thumped around pretty good, yet I was never kicked as hard as that ball hit me.

Take it or leave it, try it or don't, but rest assured that <b>I DO NOT RECOMEND THE USE OF A TABLE SAW</b> Glenn did it successfully, I did not. You decide for yourself.


----------



## Andy Ryan

But You can make a pen out of a corncob,  or rattlesnake skin, Or A Battle ship. ( Think out side the box) copper wire, brass. shells, blue jeans, go forth and dream,  but think things threw before you start.


----------



## KKingery

Hey - thanks for all the insight guys! - I had already ruled out the table saw, and I have no bandsaw. I was just curious if a handsaw might work, and about long it might take to cut it through. I imagine it will take awhile! But right now, I got way more time than money! I appreciate all the replies!


----------



## dougle40

While I've never done it , this is the way I would go about it .
First mark a line around the center of the ball .
Next mount a drill bit in your drill press and drill 1/4-3/8" holes close together all the way around the center mark .
Once you've gotten all the way around , finish up with a hand saw .
Now that the ball is in half , it can be easily cut on a band saw .
I think that this is a very safe way around the situation , IF it has to be done .


----------



## jwoodwright

All kinds of good ideas.  I like the one with drilling the series of holes and then the handsaw.[8D] Then the bandsaw...[]

I've had some serious hurt from a piece coming off a table saw blade.  I threw up my hand to stop it and what I got was the blood spatter.[V]  The piece had visited my face and was gone. [:I] 
Was wearing safety glasses, not directly in the line of fire either.  Friendly Fire?  You call that Friendly Fire?  [8D]


----------



## btboone

Why cut at all?  Just chuck it up and turn it down. []  Lots of chips.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KKingery_
> <br />OK - Here's a question about using old bowling balls to make pen blanks. If a person does not own a large bandsaw, how do you cut up a bowling ball? It may sound silly, but would an old handsaw do the job?? Any ideas?



In reading Kens post he said a large bandsaw,he didn't say he didn't have a bandsaw at all.
The way I read it  I imagined he was trying to get the ball to a small enough size so he could use a bandsaw.
If he doesn't have a bandsaw he's in for a lot of time with his "old handsaw"
I would still try a reciprocating saw,he might be able to rent one for a couple of bucks.
Note I didn't mention a chainsaw.
For those who treid it on a tablesaw you have more nerve than I, that's is where the common sense comes in,I wouldn't try that.
Regardless what method you try the ball has to be secured,
I would place a board on top and running a good size screw through the board into the ball  and then using xy axises determine where the screw is and DON'T cut on that line!
THere is still the core to contend with,this is where the bandsaw came in handy.
I cut up my first ball into wedges,like you would a mellon.
I kerfed teh wedge from the inside out stopping at the "good part".
THen using a hammer and chisel I popped teh core sections out.
Bear in mind when I did this I had absolutely no dirctions other than my own common sense.
I plan to make more BB pens.
Personally I don't care for any kind of plastic pens.
But if a customer asks what the pen is made of I can say I made it out of a BB as opposed to telling them I bought a chunk of plastic and made a pen out of it.
I may cast my own acrylics down the road I may not.
I have worked with crushed velvet blanks. I think they are gorgeous! WHen I was finished with the first pen I made out of CV I said to myself that is a good looking pen.
Then I I thought That is a good looking PLASTIC pen.
I can buy a good looking plastic pen at Wal Mart for about $10.00 or Office Depot for $20.00 ( they must be special because they are kept behind a locked display case.)
In short based on the way the question was asked I answered based on my own experience.
I still say don't listen to the crowd but listen to the little voice between your ears,you'll make a lot of nice pens that way!


----------



## goldentouch

For the price just buy the blanks already cut if you must have one out of a bowling ball. This way you can also get different colors without going out and looking for more bowling balls in garage sales.  Then you wouldn't have all the mess in the shop to clean up after trying to cut the ball.  Then there is always the chance something could happen and that would be expensive and the fact it might keep you from turning for a while.  Looking at the options in this case buying blanks is cheaper.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by goldentouch_
> <br />For the price just buy the blanks already cut if you must have one out of a bowling ball. This way you can also get different colors without going out and looking for more bowling balls in garage sales.  Then you wouldn't have all the mess in the shop to clean up after trying to cut the ball.  Then there is always the chance something could happen and that would be expensive and the fact it might keep you from turning for a while.  Looking at the options in this case buying blanks is cheaper.


not a valid argumnet

When you add up the cost of the tools,lathe ,chisels,finishing materials, time etc...
Sometimes you do things just to see if they can be done,also because for whatever the reason,others choos not to try.
( I think you are missing the whole point)
Somewhere I read, 
"life is like a train ride,NOT the destination".
It's is the Mainking of the object(pen) from one material, i.e. bowling ball, corn cob, denim,antler, shell casing... adinfinitem
To make a an eye pleasing object that is useful,There is not much creativity in buying a ready made blank and turning a pen,anyone can do that.Using your reasoning, you might as well just buy the plastic pen already made.
buying a pen a Wal Mart is cheaper.


----------



## roberts

I like the ideas of using other items as blanks for pens, I did think of using my wifes jaw bone after she passes on but had second thoughts when I realised it would not stay still for long enought the write anything. 

Regards

Bob `S`
(I hope the Boss does not see this e-mail or it will be pen blanks from my butt next)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by roberts_
> <br />I like the ideas of using other items as blanks for pens, I did think of using my wifes jaw bone after she passes on but had second thoughts when I realised it would not stay still for long enought the write anything.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bob `S`
> (I hope the Boss does not see this e-mail or it will be pen blanks from my butt next)



Ya know, I think with enough CA "butt pens" could work![^]


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />Somewhere I read, "life is like a train ride, NOT the destination".
> It's is the Making of the object(pen) from one material, i.e. bowling ball, corn cob, denim, antler, shell casing... adinfinitem
> To make a an eye pleasing object that is useful,There is not much creativity in buying a ready made blank and turning a pen,anyone can do that.Using your reasoning, you might as well just buy the plastic pen already made.
> buying a pen a Wal Mart is cheaper.


I cannot argue with that. There's a popular country music song out now called "Live like you were dying". It's a great philosophy, and I think we should apply it to everything we do. My little girl turned 15 last year. She told me she didn't want any presents, but wanted to do something wild like go para-sailing. So, there we were, flying 500 feet above the beach in Panama City, holding onto a 1,000 foot rope. I cannot tell you how exciting that was for our whole family. It even brought us closer together and increased the respect between the different generations. I'm afraid to think of what she will come up with next year! [?]


----------



## Guest

Two things I always wanted to try,Skydiving(not sure about that one now)
And Scuba diving.
I lived in Key West for 3 years,leanred how to sail,but I stayed drunk most of the time.(been sober for11&1/2 years now but I'm not supposed to count, I know that I am sober today, I'll see about tomorrow when it gets here)
Never did do the scuba thing and I was in the perfect location/situation.
Well as of this moment, my life isn't over yet.
Out of curiosity what are you going to say if your daughter suggests "family Bungee Jumping?"


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />Out of curiosity what are you going to say if your daughter suggests "family Bungee Jumping?"


To be honest, I'll say yes! I doubt my wife would participate, but I'd give it a try. I think she is leaning more toward jet skiing right now. That I have done and enjoyed. The good part is that when you wreck, you fall in water, not on asphault. [] You should give scuba diving a try. Just be careful of reaching your hand into dark holes. I have a co-worker we now call "lefty" after his experience with what he thought was a lobster, but turned out to me a Moray Eel.


----------



## penhead

Flew combat for the USAF in SEA...survival training included using a parachute...

Open water SCUBA certified in the Gulf of Thailand by a friend who owned a scuba shop in Canary Islands...

My daughter has asked several times for us to bungee jump...answer is still the same...not only no..but H***No...

JohnPayton


----------



## KKingery

Hey everyone - you certainly have all brought up some very valid points. I don't know who said it, but they said in a post - "use what you got". That's normally what I do. I like the idea of a little story behind my pens. I've had this particular bowling ball since the year my wife and I got married (25 years ago) - I have'nt used this ball in at least 15 years, and frankly, it's taking up valuable shelf space! I'm always experimenting, and still think if this works, it will make a great story. I'll be cutting it by hand, so yes, this will take awhile.....but when (and if) it works, i'll proudly post a pic story from the initial cut to (hopefully), the end product. Thanks again everyone for all of your ideas and suggestions!


----------



## Guest

YOu don't mind if I go to bed then ,will you.
THis might take awhile.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Wise words. My son is an emergency room physician. Recently he asked me how many of the members of my woodturning club do not have all ten of their fingers. Of the 30 or so members, it is about half a dozen. Pretty high percentage, I think. He said, in his experience the table saw is the most dangerous and causes the most injuries in a woodshop. And he says, invariably, the injured man always says "I never do it that way, but just this one time......." Bye-Bye finger.[:0]










> _Originally posted by daledut_
> <br />For my take on this, I also never discourage experimentation. A word of warning is sufficient to the wise. Anyone who wants to, can cut a bowling ball. I simply related my experience to caution those who wish to try.
> 
> Jim is right, I am no rookie to power tools. I came up with what I thought was a safe plan. What I ened up with is a very dangerous situation. With the force that the ball hit me, I hate to think of the cosequences if it had hit my face instead of my chest. I was in the martial arts for years and have been thumped around pretty good, yet I was never kicked as hard as that ball hit me.
> 
> Take it or leave it, try it or don't, but rest assured that <b>I DO NOT RECOMEND THE USE OF A TABLE SAW</b> Glenn did it successfully, I did not. You decide for yourself.


----------



## Gregory Huey

Table saws and bowling balls. They just don't sound like they go togeather to me. Maybe you could just stand out in the middle of the expressway, something is bound to happen. I think that is one blank I would buy already cut.


----------



## Guest

For Gods sake this is BS!
Of course you shouldn't use a TS cut cut a shperical object!
That doesn't mean ther isn't a safe way to do it.
Are you going to tell a bowl turner that it is unsafe to amunt a stump on his lathe if it's equipped to handle it?
THe reason I have enough sense not to try to use a TS is teh depth of cut is not deep enough to do it.
BUt since you mentioned it,I have figured out how it could be done on a TS safely( as safe as any cutting operation can be with a jig and epoxy and some scrificial wood.
Again, just because doesn't mean I'd try it.
The original poster wanted to know if it could be cut with an "old hand saw"
Frankly I don't thinkit's worth buying a blank out of plastic by vitue of teh fact that chain store are loaded wit plastice pens.
It's teh uniquness that's the key.
Wood workers complain about the mass produced furniture that is screwed together and sold at Walmart.
WHat do they do they go out and buy a $130.00 Kregg jig so they can make their own furniture that screws together.
I might make a HUNDRED pens out of bowling balls,but I'll do it out of the uniqueness of how I did it, not becuaes some chemical plant makes litte rectangular blanks of plastic that are sold at exhorbatant markups.
You just don't get it.


----------



## daledut

Eagle, 
  No need to get so upset. It seems that my original reply to the original question sparked a lot of this.

  All I did is make a recomendation in this order.
- First I WOULD BUY THE BLANKS
- Second IF you insist on cutting one I recommended using a hand saw.

I then related my experience with the table saw. At the time that I tried that I had no band saw. The table saw was a bad idea, so I recommended the hand saw.

You seem to think, since I urged caution, that I don't like to think outside the box. If you wish to see just how I think outside the box visit my PMG gallery at http://www.turtlewoodworks.com/pmggallery/dutridgedgal1.htm
and browse through. You wil find that I think outside the box and try a lot of different things.

I encourage experimentation. I simply offered up my stupid idea as a word of caution to prevent someone else from finding out the hard way that it is not safe.

If I were going to cut another bowling ball, I now have a band saw that would make it much safer. However I don't consider it a challenge that I need to address. So, for me I would either buy the bowling ball blanks or not make a BB pen. Like you I prefer wood anyway.

Now, can't we all just get along?[]


----------



## Guest

Sounds good to me:&gt


----------



## KKingery

Wow - I sure did'nt mean to stir up a hornets nest!


----------

